# MTB: Nass - 11/9/08



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like the Sunday Nass ride fell apart.  Several people said they would prefer to ride Sunday at Nepaug instead, so that's what I'm proposing.

Sunday morning works for me, how about the rest of you?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone???


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

Still up in the air. What time are you starting?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Anyone???



Maybe, doing the same loop? What time?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm flexible as far as start times go.  I would like to be done around 12 or 1 at the latest.

I was hoping to entice Pat to come, which I imagine would mean a later start time than we're used to.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm flexible as far as start times go.  I would like to be done around 12 or 1 at the latest.
> 
> I was hoping to entice Pat to come, which I imagine would mean a later start time than we're used to.



depends on tonight.  we're taking the pacifier away from the 3 year old for the first time tonight.  If i dont sleep, i'm not gonna be looking at a 7:00 am start time.  otherwise, i can do anything between 7 and 9.  what time were you thinking?

not to dissapoint and sound like a wuss but i dont see myself hitting that roller or the monster gap jump i hit last time.  too close to ski season.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't plan around me but i could probably make a 9 AM ride.  My stop time constraint evaporated so i can do a full ride then head over to sundown for my pass.

i might still be able to pull off an earlier start but it is dependant (like Pat) on how things go tonight. Unlike Pat my factor tonight is not child-related but rather alcohol.:beer:  we do an annual neighborhood dinner party where we rotate houses for cocktails, dinner then dessert.   depending on what time it wraps up and how much i've consumed will dictate how early i can get up to Nepaug.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> not to dissapoint and sound like a wuss but i dont see myself hitting that roller or the monster gap jump i hit last time.  too close to ski season.



WUSS! :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> not to dissapoint and sound like a wuss but i dont see myself hitting that roller or the monster gap jump i hit last time.  too close to ski season.



I don't think you'll have the self control. Once you see some jumps you'll be hitting them.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of a 9am start time, to allow for the sleepy heads.  So who's in?

bvibert


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

It is starting to sound better. After the ride I plan on going up to Sundown to get my monies or boots so finishing up later is ok.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

IN!

bvibert 
o3jeff
gmcunni


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm out for a niner. I gotta get started early to finish early. I'll just do an XC ride at Nass.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm out for a niner. I gotta get started early to finish early. I'll just do an XC ride at Nass.



I was considering starting earlier (7ish?) and then meeting back at 9 for the others...


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was considering starting earlier (7ish?) and then meeting back at 9 for the others...



Might be down for that. Lemme know.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

split difference? 8 ?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

just found out my daughter's friends are sleeping over tonight. so i'm not 100% for tomorrow AM, regardless of start time.  i'll make it if i can.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you guys know something about this ride I don't? Should I come up with an excuse not to go too?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Might be down for that. Lemme know.



If someone else is going to ride with me I'll start at 7am.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Do you guys know something about this ride I don't? Should I come up with an excuse not to go too?



Say what?  I'll be there....


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea how the Nepaug trails drain after a storm? Its been raining pretty heavy for the past 30 minutes at my place on W. Mass. I would imagine that Nepaug is getting a good deal of this rain too.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Does anyone have any idea how the Nepaug trails drain after a storm? Its been raining pretty heavy for the past 30 minutes at my place on W. Mass. I would imagine that Nepaug is getting a good deal of this rain too.



I haven't got a clue, though I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

The first time we rode there it was raining and we didn't have any problems.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I haven't got a clue, though I was wondering the same thing.



I just posted a thread on CF asking the question.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The first time we rode there it was raining and we didn't have any problems.



That was a very light rain if I remember


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

CNR said:
			
		

> I let nepaug dry for a week after rain like this , everything gets super slimey



Quote from CF

Might not be too fun, hasn't it been raining on and off since Thursday?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

i'll check this thread when i get home tonight, if i can meet up with you guys I will.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

We could always change venues back to Nass....  We know the areas that aren't too affected by rain


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The first time we rode there it was raining and we didn't have any problems.





MR. evil said:


> That was a very light rain if I remember



It wasn't raining that day much, but IIRC, it rained like a mofo for weeks before that ride. I think the singletrack drains pretty well, but the fire roads get some honkin' puddles.



bvibert said:


> If someone else is going to ride with me I'll start at 7am.



I'm down. I remember bits and pieces of the main route. Think we can bang it out in 2 hours? Anyone else up for a 7 am start?


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We could always change venues back to Nass....  We know the areas that aren't too affected by rain



I'm cool with this too. I'll follow the crowd, but I have to be done around 10 am since I have to run to Sundown to see if any of my junk sold and then head home for 11-ish.


----------



## rueler (Nov 8, 2008)

there will be some sections that will be fine...I guess it's up to you as to how you want to ride Nepaug. If you're content just doing a cross country ride, it'll be all right in most areas...you will run into some sloppy trails though....but, CNR is right about it taking a while to dry out...the approaches to most stunts will be slick and the rocky blue trail climb is going to be miserable. 

On a side note: There are some new untapped treasures at Nass. that will welcome you back to the trails next spring. If you guys hit Nass instead we may see you out there.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm cool with this too. I'll follow the crowd, but I have to be done around 10 am since I have to run to Sundown to see if any of my junk sold and then head home for 11-ish.


You know they don't pay out until after 12 noon, right?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> It wasn't raining that day much, but IIRC, it rained like a mofo for weeks before that ride. I think the singletrack drains pretty well, but the fire roads get some honkin' puddles.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down. I remember bits and pieces of the main route. Think we can bang it out in 2 hours? Anyone else up for a 7 am start?



The fire roads pretty much always have some big puddles, I think some might be classified as small ponds by now.   Now that you mention it, the single track seemed to be in good shape when we rode there first this year.

I'm not sure what the main route is, but I'm sure we could hit some good shit in 2 hours time.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> You know they don't pay out until after 12 noon, right?



Till when? 4 pm?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Till when? 4 pm?



I guess there were signs indicating 3:30 instead of 4...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Till when? 4 pm?





bvibert said:


> I guess there were signs indicating 3:30 instead of 4...



I may be able to collect for you if you need me to...


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I guess there were signs indicating 3:30 instead of 4...


Not to hijack but...

The original stuff said 4PM, but I saw something that said they'd be storing unsold merchandise at 3:30PM on Sunday. So I would try to get there before then.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Till when? 4 pm?



I just checked the paper the lady gave me when she checked my stuff in and it says 12-4


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

rueler said:


> On a side note: There are some new untapped treasures at Nass. that will welcome you back to the trails next spring. If you guys hit Nass instead we may see you out there.



Oh....do tell. PM if you prefer! This might make me want to check out Nass instead.....if I knew where to look...



bvibert said:


> I may be able to collect for you if you need me to...



Thanks, I'll be able to get up there by 4 though.

So - what's the deal? Nepaug at 7 am? Who's riding early beside Brian and me?


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

So I started a thread on Crankfire to ask about the nepaug trail conditions after a heavy rain. This is one of the responces I got:

"Rule of thumb after rain....stay on your own turf, leave other's trails alone....especially if you have to ask about drainage....
just say'n"

What and A-hole!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> So I started a thread on Crankfire to ask about the nepaug trail conditions after a heavy rain. This is one of the responces I got:
> 
> "Rule of thumb after rain....stay on your own turf, leave other's trails alone....especially if you have to ask about drainage....
> just say'n"
> ...



douche :roll:

Looks like some more rain coming though tonight.  I'm fine with moving to more familiar territory if that's what everyone else wants to do.

Chime in if you have a preference, I'm gonna make the call by 10pm tonight.  There will be a 7am start time and a 9am start, please post and indicate when you're going to show up. If there's no one on the list for 9am by 6:30 tomorrow morning then we will not be stopping for a 9am pickup...


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

I vote Nass/Scoville. The big loop at 7 am - 9 am. Pick up the beauty sleepers at 9 am and take it from there.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

I am going to bail on you guys, I've got too much stuff to do tomorrow since I didn't get much done today.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am going to bail on you guys, I've got too much stuff to do tomorrow since I didn't get much done today.



dweeb


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

So far we have:

7am
bvibert
Greg

9am
gmcunni (maybe?)

Where's all the other people who said they preferred Sunday?? :roll:
Tim, Pat?  Gonna show or what?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Since no else has shown preference towards Nepaug I'm gonna change this to Nass, where at least we know what to expect.  The biggest reason I wanted to hit Nepaug was to see others hit some of the stunts which may entice me to try some too.  From the sounds of it they'll be a little sketchy, being wet, muddy and all.

We'll be riding out of Scoville at 7am and stopping back there at 9am to pick up the sleepy heads unless no one confirms for 9am by 6:30am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Since no else has shown preference towards Nepaug I'm gonna change this to Nass, where at least we know what to expect.  The biggest reason I wanted to hit Nepaug was to see others hit some of the stunts which may entice me to try some too.  From the sounds of it they'll be a little sketchy, being wet, muddy and all.
> 
> We'll be riding out of Scoville at 7am and stopping back there at 9am to pick up the sleepy heads unless no one confirms for 9am by 6:30am tomorrow morning.



Confirming. I'm in. See you at 7 am.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, i'm in.. i'm going to try for 7 but if i don't make it i'll be there for 9.


----------



## rueler (Nov 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> So I started a thread on Crankfire to ask about the nepaug trail conditions after a heavy rain. This is one of the responces I got:
> 
> "Rule of thumb after rain....stay on your own turf, leave other's trails alone....especially if you have to ask about drainage....
> just say'n"
> ...



I can't wait to check on crankfire to see who said that!! Other's trails??? Your own turf??? Unless the guy that wrote that post owns all the open land in CT he should shut his face!! Don't sweat him...I'll have the Crankfire mafia take care of him...hopefully he's not in the crankfire mafia.


----------



## rueler (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't personally know the guy who made that post...He's definitely a bikerag and crankfire regular by seeing the amount of posts he has...and I've heard nice things about him from others I ride with...It almost seems to be a territorial post. I don't agree with his harsh stance...but, this shit happens. Tim, I'm sorry you had to deal with this...in the future, if you have a question about nepaug PM me so that you don't win the lightning rod award!! If I don't know the answer, I'll find it out from others. 

Crankfire should be a site where you get a quick answer without an attitude. Please don't shy away from there because of this one time where someone was out of line..


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

Leaving now. Should be there before 7 am.


----------

